# Bridge Farm - February 2016



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 13, 2016)

Second and last location of the trip. 

On my way to another location (which was being renovated and extended ) I find this place, so as a bit of luck. here is my take of Bridge Farm just before it got dark. Whilst I was here, there was activity around the very back sheds, there was a flood light and a few vehicles nearby so I avoided them, i'm not sure how much longer this place has left. The rest of the house and sheds were pretty good, I loved the pianos and the outhouse with the bottles, I managed to spot a barn owl whilst checking out the barns. The house was nearly pitch black. 

Unfortunately, the camera batteries died as soon as I got in the house and realized I forgot to take the spare ones, :swoon: I had to finish my visit using my phone instead. 

I'm unsure who lived in the house before or when it became derelict. But I assume it was probably around 2008?





[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]North Norfolk Bridge Trip 059 by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Phone. 




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Bridge Farm by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 13, 2016)

It's a nice old place this and one of my first explores.been a few times since..the house is empty.bet it was nice at some point..did you not to see the old forge at the end.it's the best bit


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 14, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> It's a nice old place this and one of my first explores.been a few times since..the house is empty.bet it was nice at some point..did you not to see the old forge at the end.it's the best bit



Thanks, I would have done, but there was activity going on back in the field, to the left of the house (from the road) and to the back. So I kept away from it. If you want to return again, it's best it's done soon. Just did some research and planning applications have showed up from last July.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 14, 2016)

Ahhh I see..yeah I read there was activity.on my last visit I saw new bits out the back..and a 4x4..but you need to go back for that forge and anvil..I won't be returning as I have been three times now.


----------



## Dani1978 (Feb 14, 2016)

I love the forge too. I've spent hours trying to find a history on this place and came up blank other than it was first explored around 2008/2009. I almost went through the front room floor in my excitement to see the fireplace haha! Someone is using one of the barns to store stuff I noticed. Great place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 14, 2016)

That has to be the neatest wiring I have seen in an old cottage.Smashing set of pics Dauntless.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 14, 2016)

Love the two pianos here  great spot and photos!


----------



## smiler (Feb 14, 2016)

I liked your take on this Dauntless, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 15, 2016)

how can you forget batteries  done well here considering chap, nice shot of that piano aswel, your vid of it is haunting too!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 15, 2016)

mockingbird said:


> how can you forget batteries  done well here considering chap, nice shot of that piano aswel, your vid of it is haunting too!



I thought I had them in my camera bag. Obviously not! At least I remembered the torch.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 29, 2016)

Great post and some brilliant pics thanks


----------

